# Dog Beds



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a new dog bed for my fast growing puppy. I'd like to avoid buying a bed that is attractive to me, but is neither comfortable nor healthy for my dog. Does anyone here have a recommendation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm confused....you want a bed that is uncomfortable for your dog? I'm sure you mean one that IS comfortable right? The only ones I will ever get are the ones at Costco. They're only like $18 and large enough for a Dane to sleep on. I restuff them when they get trampled a bit. Best value for your money!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I'm confused....you want a bed that is uncomfortable for your dog? I'm sure you mean one that IS comfortable right?


No no. She wants to AVOID buying the pretty ones that tend to be crappy beds. 

I second the Costco beds with extra stuffing added. THey are very reasonably priced and great quality.

Edit: The Costco beds are also really cute. So its a win win situation!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

What do you use for extra stuffing?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just buy stuffing from the craft store. It comes in a large-ish bag and costs about $5.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I third the Costco beds. Can't beat them for the price or quality!
I fill with extra cedar when needed. The dogs always smell so good.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Chum has 3 different beds. His crate mat is memory foam cushion and he also has a quiet time bed from Home Goods that was cheap, its just stuffing filled. But his cushion for bed is a convoluted foam mattress topper folded in three, full size, it was less than $25 but twice as thick as orthopedic beds from the pet store, with a nice breathable blanket on top. It has worked wonders because he was very restless at night in just a stuffing filled bed now when he lays down he is out and I don't hear him re-nest more than once or twice in the night.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Costco dog beds is all we have in our house! They are wonderful for the price, they wash up and look like new and they withstand the beating from my 70 pound puppy. :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Are the Costco bed tough to tear up? I've given my dog two different beds, and he dug into them and bit them both to shreds eventually. This type of behavior isn't an issue with my bed, couches, etc., so I'm not sure whether to give another dog bed a try or if he just prefers the floor. I've noticed he'll often get off the rug and plop down onto the hardwood floor. I'd much rather lie on a soft rug, but I'm not a dog.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

My sisters dog and my dog both ripped up there beds when they where puppies. Now they don't do that and we got beds for them. My sisters bed was nice, it was like $75:frown: Mine was a $20 bj's bed, so I wasn't as pissed:biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a couple from Orvis that Millie LOVES. I also have a down dog bed from Cuddledown. Henry prefers this one


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CostCo beds are great. 

BUT< I'm a sucker for Bowser beds. Stupid expensive, but I love them. I can't even honestly tell you why. 

I'm ordering a BigShripmy bed, too.They look pretty nice.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Depending on the size of your pup, you can get a gently used crib mattress off craigslist and get a cover for it, something like this:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/55856798/dog-bed-cover-which-fits-a-28w-x-52l?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=dog+bed+cover&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title&filter[0]=handmade

Or if you're good at sewing, its probably pretty easy to make. 

I also like the costco beds, I have the basic egg crate style bed that I've had for 2 years, still looks new, but Uno doesent chew or dig.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not to be the spoiler in this discussion; BUT here goes.
We USED to be 100% for the Costco beds. They are now made with Cedar. If your dog is allergic/sensitive to Cedar it is not such a good deal. For 2-3 weeks I couldn't figure out why Khan's eyes and ears had flared up. After a trip to the vet for a shot the bed was not such a good deal! Even after throwing the inside out, and washing/restuffing the cover Khan pretty much stays away from that one. He does however use the other 2 round ones that came from Costco that are a couple years old.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't have a Costco membership but I have Sam's Club membership. We have right now one square bed from Sams club, which is getting a bit flat but the dogs love it. It has a furry top. 2 other round beds with the sheep topping (that lumpy top) which they love from Menards and I bought one from Smartpak for arthritic dogs which was $39.99 and they are not that fond of it :frown: (its brown and furry) and 1 more an oval one that I picked up at target which they like its a velour type(but its smaller sized for the beagle but he goes on the big square one LOL) its getting flat too! I thought they would love the one from Smartpak when I ordered it because it was with the foam in it ~ perfect for achy joints~ turns out they didn't actually think of it as perfect! But the round ones with the sheep wool that lumpy stuff those they love, along with the square flat one from Sam's!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I have had four dog beds. Two were for next to the couch and were memory foam inside and a nice little, roundish wall and the material was so soft.

Chewed.

I also got beds for inside their crates. Again, memory foam, (spoiled mutts, I don't even have memory foam...and I use to lie on their beds when I played with them as brand new, (to me), puppies and didn't want to get up!), with a nice, pretty cover.

Chewed.

Bah!

They didn't chew them at first. At first, everything was glorious and right in the world. It wasn't until they hit their 5th month that they decided this planet was one, gigantic chew toy.

I am hoping they grow out of this chewing every last thing they see and I can get them beds again. Unless anyone knows of dog beds that can withstand puppy chewing?

Probably not, eh?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I have had four dog beds. Two were for next to the couch and were memory foam inside and a nice little, roundish wall and the material was so soft.
> 
> Chewed.
> 
> ...


Well yes there is a bed!! Huge recommendations in the bully world....
Perla Bed - Base Only

Coolaroo Medium Pet Bed - Steel Framed from CornerOne.Com


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Jack Monzon said:


> Are the Costco bed tough to tear up? I've given my dog two different beds, and he dug into them and bit them both to shreds eventually. This type of behavior isn't an issue with my bed, couches, etc., so I'm not sure whether to give another dog bed a try or if he just prefers the floor. I've noticed he'll often get off the rug and plop down onto the hardwood floor. I'd much rather lie on a soft rug, but I'm not a dog.


If this is an issue I'd recommend the Kuranda bed. I had an issue with my dog eating blankets and dog beds and my wonderful vet recommended them. They're chew proof and honestly work. A bit expensive, but I've had his for a year and a half now and it still looks brand new so well worth the money for sure!

If eating beds isn't an issue I'd also recommend the Costco dog beds. Best "bang for your buck" for sure.


----------

